
Ask HN: Does your GitHub page now have a bio link? - dc2
You can now add a small bio to your profile, directly under your username and profile photo.<p>This seems to be an unannounced new feature. Wondering if everyone got it and I&#x27;m just early on bringing it up?
======
steveklabnik
Yes, it's been popping up.

~~~
dc2
Interesting. They usually announce every new little feature. Perhaps they're
still writing the copy.

